# Any Rubber bands recommendation？



## wujiachina.com (Jun 8, 2013)

Hi all:

I want to buy good quality rubber band for slingshot. And found pic as below.

I am chinese, and I do not want to buy product from China...

Please leave me messages about vendor ..

thanks.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Check this site


----------



## erlkonig (Mar 31, 2011)

海派哥 您好

go for Simpshot.com or Flatband .


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

Don't know if you can get alliance 107s over there , but I would look into them, staples might ship them there and they shoot hard, they also last a long time


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

simpleshot sent me good pouches.


----------

